# Cases for the Fire 7" HD



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

At the moment I have 2 7"HD's out for delivery    (one for my mother-in-law, the other for me!).  Neither one of us ordered a case because I'm waiting to see if they will fit into my New Yorker K3 case (my MIL's fire has lived happily in it for the past year).  I have a Vera Bradley e-reader sleeve that will have to do until I find a suitable home for Ashley 2.  Anyone else waiting to see if they can repurpose older generation cases?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am hopeful it will fit satisfactorily in one of the 'banded corner' cases I already have. . . . but none of them are really favorites.  I may break down and get an Amazon one.  OTOH, my plan, as of now, is to give it to my son when the bigger Fire arrives, so perhaps I'll just let him deal with case/cover issues.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

When I got my Fire 1 last year, I bought an envelope sleeve to carry it around in. Even though the Fire HD is a different size, I checked, and it fits nicely in the sleeve. This isn't the same as a case, but it's good protection for carrying the Fire, and it's cheap enough at $20.

Timbuk2 Kindle Fire Ballistic Envelope Sleeve with 360 degree protection, Black


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> When I got my Fire 1 last year, I bought an envelope sleeve to carry it around in. Even though the Fire HD is a different size, I checked, and it fits nicely in the sleeve. This isn't the same as a case, but it's good protection for carrying the Fire, and it's cheap enough at $20.
> 
> Timbuk2 Kindle Fire Ballistic Envelope Sleeve with 360 degree protection, Black


I have one of those as well, and for me, it's only just adequate for the HD7 Fire -- the device is just a tad too wide. . . but will do until I find something that fits better. Most of what was right for the original Fire will NOT work with the HD7


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

For now I'm using my Vera Bradley e-reader sleeve.  I decided to order the Amazon case for it, mainly because I think it will help with the problem I'm having locating the on/off switch (and differentiating it from the volume controls).  Only problem is that all the colors except for black are on backorder and wont be available until the end of September!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

My fire HD is on it's way, but the Amazon case said shipping October 1st, so I ran to Best Buy yesterday to get a Amazon case.  I'm going on a business trip before the first, so I couldn't wait... I just wish the Amazon case had a place for a stylus....


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I just checked online, and my local Best Buy has the pink Amazon cover in stock -- I think I may need to make a stop there soon!   For some reason they have it listed at $59.99, though, which is $15 more than Amazon.  However, I've never had any trouble getting them to match Amazon's price (as long as it's an official Amazon price, not a 3rd party seller), so as long as they'll price match I'll pick one up there much sooner than Oct. 3rd! 

The Fire HD fits nicely in the Vera Bradley ereader sleeve, but I'm really missing having a cover, and I agree with docmama28 that I need a cover to help with not being able to find the buttons!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> The Fire HD fits nicely in the Vera Bradley ereader sleeve, but I'm really missing having a cover, and I agree with docmama28 that I need a cover to help with not being able to find the buttons!


I just went to my local Best Buy with iphone in hand and asked them to match amazon's price for the Pink amazon cover and THEY DID!! I love this case, the magnet works beautifully and the fire is roused from sleep every time it's opened. But best of all, the volume buttons and on/off switch are much easier to locate and use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

docmama28 said:


> I just went to my local Best Buy with iphone in hand and asked them to match amazon's price for the Pink amazon cover and THEY DID!! I love this case, the magnet works beautifully and the fire is roused from sleep every time it's opened. But best of all, the volume buttons and on/off switch are much easier to locate and use.


That's good to know! I may pop into BB while out and about on Monday. . . . . . .


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

docmama28 said:


> I just went to my local Best Buy with iphone in hand and asked them to match amazon's price for the Pink amazon cover and THEY DID!! I love this case, the magnet works beautifully and the fire is roused from sleep every time it's opened. But best of all, the volume buttons and on/off switch are much easier to locate and use.


I went to Best Buy today, and I also had no problem getting them to price match Amazon. I know others don't agree, but I've actually found at least my local Best Buy to be extremely helpful and accommodating with stuff like coupons and price matching. Anyway, for the Fire HD 7 they had both the pink and black Amazon covers in stock as well as some Belkin, M-Edge, and Targus covers. It seems strange that they had the pink in the store before Amazon is shipping it, but I wonder if Amazon gave them a local sales exclusive on it or something. The website shows not available for shipping -- it is only in the stores.

I absolutely love the cover!! I was a little hesitant that it would be "too plain" with just the plain pink (that's how I started to feel about the plain-colored Kindle covers I've had in the past), but all the other features definitely make up for that! I love the way that the Fire just pushes into the frame with no straps. I also really like the pink outline around the frame -- it's enough to personalize it without having a skin or something right around the screen. The power and volume buttons are covered by pressable button areas of the case itself. I find this easier to find and press the button than without the case. But I won't need to press the button as much, because the auto sleep/wake is just so cool! It works wonderfully!  The case is very slim -- it really adds no noticeable size or weight to the Fire that I can tell. This does prevent a stylus from even being clipped on the spine of the case, but oh well. It feels like the hard rubber or plastic frame around the fire itself will be protective, and I feel a lot more comfortable holding the Fire now. On the back, there are cut-out vents for the speakers. The pebbled leather covers the flat surface of the back of the case over the hard rubber holder for the Fire -- the back is hard and not flexible. The front cover is stiff but not a hard surface like the back. The spine itself is flexible and folds back very easily. The interior is a soft, smooth fabric -- kind of a dark gray tweed. I would have liked it to be pink, but that's fine -- this will probably stay cleaner.  There is, of course, a cut out to allow the Fire to charge or have the HDMI plug in while the case is closed. This cut out also allows you to put your finger under the rubber tab (which has "kindle" imprinted in it) to open the case. The magnet keeps the case quite firmly closed until you lift the tab.

So, in summary, I think Amazon did a fantastic job with this case! Really it's much nicer than anything else I've seen out so far, and I think it's a lot nicer than the Amazon cases for previous models. I'm so glad I got it!! I wasn't even considering the Amazon case for the Paperwhite, but I might change my mind on that since this Fire one is really great!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice! Glad you like the case so much. I like Best Buy too and have had nothing but good experiences at mine with returns and what not. I'm going to go to mine and see if they have the cases in stock so I can see the colors in person.  I agree too, it's odd they have them in stock before Amazon.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Note that they did not have all the colors -- just the fuchsia and the black.  That's all the website shows too.  So you wouldn't be able to see the persimmon or the honey, unfortunately.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

PinkKindle said:


> Note that they did not have all the colors -- just the fuchsia and the black. That's all the website shows too. So you wouldn't be able to see the persimmon or the honey, unfortunately.


I actually ordered the pink one, but I really want to see the other colors too just in case I change my mind.  I really love the persimmon too! I was going back and forth between the pink and the persimmon. (I also like the ink blue and honey too. haha)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

PinkKindle - Haven't been to Best Buy yet. Does the cover fold all the way over, 180o, so you can hold it in one hand?


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy, it does.  Someone on Amazon reviewed it, and someone commented and asked and he said yes....  I have the case (but no Kindle yet) from my local Best Buy and it's is so sleek and thin.  Weighs NOTHING.  My only complaint is the cost....  1/4 the cost of the Kindle Fire itself?  Yikes.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> PinkKindle - Haven't been to Best Buy yet. Does the cover fold all the way over, 180o, so you can hold it in one hand?


Yep, folds completely behind the Fire to be held in one hand.  The spine itself (where it folds) is just a strip of leather lined with the fabric -- there's nothing hard inside the spine itself at all (but the side of the Kindle is inside the tray of the back cover, so it's still protected). It was definitely designed to able to be folded behind and held one-handed. As the Amazon pictures show, you can also use the folded back cover to prop the Kindle in landscape orientation at pretty much any tilt angle you want (the case will stand in portrait orientation as well, but pretty much only just straight up, not tilted back). The rubber tab on the front cover (which would be folded back as the stand) holds to a hard surface well and doesn't slip. I did find that the edge of the back cover, the part actually holding the Fire, did want to slowly slide a little on my desk when testing this, but my desk surface is very smooth, almost slippery. For me, personally, I probably won't use the case as a stand because I use my CoylCushion to hold the Fire. However, I will always use the case folded all the way behind when the Fire is in use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Popped in to BB today to check 'em out. . .they had Fires. . .at least, they had a demo model; come to think of it I didn't see any actual devices.  They had no covers.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Another reason I love the Amazon cover is that I can now easily tell which port is the micro usb; yes, in my old age I've also been having trouble telling the difference between the charging port and the hdmi port.  Now I know that the opening  right under the "e" in the word kindle is the one I want for the charger!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Popped in to BB today to check 'em out. . .they had Fires. . .at least, they had a demo model; come to think of it I didn't see any actual devices. They had no covers.


I don't know if all their stores are set up the same, but in my store for some reason the covers for tablets/ereaders are not even on the same side of the store as the actual devices! There is an aisle with just covers and styluses and such for all kinds of tablets next to the aisles with the laptops -- but the Kindles themselves are all the way on the other side near the TVs!

You can check store availability online (if you wanted to ). This is the product page for the pink cover. Under "store pickup" there should be a link for "check stores." If my stores still show (they do when I click the link but hopefully they won't on someone else's computer ) then there is a link below it for "check more stores" and you can change the location.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Amazon+-+Standing+Case+for+Kindle+Fire+HD+7%22+-+Fuchsia/6599053.p?id=1218768195450&skuId=6599053&st=kindle%20fire%20case&cp=1&lp=5


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. . . I know where they keep covers -- I've shopped there before.  They didn't have any of the Amazon branded ones for the Fire HD.  No idea if they never got any or if they're out or what. . . . . . .


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Well that's annoying of them.    They need to get on the ball and have those covers in stock!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. . . I know where they keep covers -- I've shopped there before. They didn't have any of the Amazon branded ones for the Fire HD. No idea if they never got any or if they're out or what. . . . . . .


In my Best Buy on Sunday, they were in a special display Box in the center of the electronics aisle, near where the FireHD was displayed. Very easy to miss. It was a 2 sided box with all brands of covers for the new Kindles.

Very easy to miss if you don't specifically ask if they have them.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> In my Best Buy on Sunday, they were in a special display Box in the center of the electronics aisle, near where the FireHD was displayed. Very easy to miss. It was a 2 sided box with all brands of covers for the new Kindles.
> 
> Very easy to miss if you don't specifically ask if they have them.


That's exactly how ours was, sort of off the the side, in a random spot.....somewhat near the Kindle / Ereader displays. They only had the black and fuschia Amazon cover, a red alligator leather type cover and a couple of Belkin I think?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My local Best Buy, where that guy stole my credit card and charged a Fire on it, had a  BUNCH of Fires, probably 15 or 20 in both 16 and 32 gb. They had black covers available, but they're sealed in the box and they wouldn't open one for me, which was OK by me 'cause I wanted a blue one. the boxed cover I saw looked very light and felt OK, but I couldn't really tell much about it.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazon shows the covers as being in stock now. I got notice that I'll be receiving mine Thursday.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> My local Best Buy, where that guy stole my credit card and charged a Fire on it, had a BUNCH of Fires, probably 15 or 20 in both 16 and 32 gb. They had black covers available, but they're sealed in the box and they wouldn't open one for me, which was OK by me 'cause I wanted a blue one. the boxed cover I saw looked very light and felt OK, but I couldn't really tell much about it.


I thought the release date for the 32 gb was Oct. 25. The same guy must have stolen my credit card and ordered this from Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The HD7 comes in both 16GB and 32GB memory configurations. Both are available now as far as I know.

Release date is later in other countries, however. . . . .

The covers in colors other than black and pink are now in stock on Amazon. . . i just ordered one in  Ink Blue.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, the 32GB 7" Fire HD is a pre-order, releasing Oct 25. That's the one I have on pre-order (and I live in Florida - which so far is still in the US ).

By the way, for folks looking for an inexpensive case for their Fire HD, I just noticed this deal on pre-ordering a CaseCrown model. $1.21 + $4.99 S&H, comes in several colors. It tempted me but I've found I prefer my tablets in a "case" that doesn't cover the screen, plus I don't care for the pocket types. Will wait to see if one comes out for the HD.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh you guys! The HD Fire case is so slick! I love it!


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, I just got the Amazon cover, and I gotta agree, it seems to complete the device.  Non obtrusive, subtle and sturdy.  No more picking it up and looking for the volume and power buttons.    Its easier to hold, and the on/off feature of the cover ROCKS.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

megan1 said:


> Would you say the cover is scratch resistant? Not sure if you've experienced the KT Amazon lighted covers but they were really smooth and easier to scratch. These seem to have more grooves which I think will help.


It has a very textured surface. It doesn't feel like it will scratch easily to me.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> In my Best Buy on Sunday, they were in a special display Box in the center of the electronics aisle, near where the FireHD was displayed. Very easy to miss. It was a 2 sided box with all brands of covers for the new Kindles.
> 
> Very easy to miss if you don't specifically ask if they have them.


This is the same as my local Best Buy too. It would be easy to miss. I initially went to look where they keep all their e-covers, but none where there. They were only keeping them in that cardboard display box.


----------

